# Jtg



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

JTG

Is the man to be
giving his all 
to tjhe bristol massive

But where is he?
My JTG
Up a wurzel tree
with that blackbird
aint 'ee

oh dear dear JTG
why cant you see
your smile
means so much
too me


where are ya hon


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok..then i'll just have to sing the JTG song

*clears throat*

it goes a little something like this

Oh Jtg wiht yer dreaded hair
I think theres someone in my loft?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

Bet he's decided to go to the "dark side" in South Bristol, disguised in a C**y top and supporting Somerset cricket!   

Call out
Ban
Bin


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2005)

its probably not jittug in your loft

i believe hes gone to watch some really boring men in white eat cucumber sandwiches and play with sticks


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

BUT IT'S DARK!

how will he see the sticks?   

Oh and there was no one in my loft..it was my next door neighbour being a pleb...he's such a pleb..plebby plebby pleb!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

oh gawd where is he?
my JTG?

Can't he see
he's so lovely?

Whats he doing
I'll just keep pursuing
until
he comes back here
and see's this thread
shakes his head and
smiles 
and deletes all the cookies
from his files


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> its probably not jittug in your loft
> 
> i believe hes gone to watch some really boring men in white eat cucumber sandwiches and play with sticks




I forgot to add 'far far away'

not too far mind.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe he's gone out to buy a paper.............

<calls the King of the Dendrons to look out if he turns up at Ashton Court>


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I forgot to add 'far far away'
> 
> not too far mind.



Bollox

wait until I see him
I'm bloody well sat here when i shold be in bed, thinking up rhymes for him and he's swanning off somehwere far away having a whale of a time watching men playing wiv sticks in the pitch dark at ashton court...tsk


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

ooh callie and izzzy

I love yous I do, form the bttom of my poo I really do


Someone trun me off gfer feksake lol


----------



## Isambard (Aug 24, 2005)

There was a young man called J
He came from Henbury OK
He didn't like C**y
Thought they were shitty
And lived in St Pauls anyway


----------



## Cakes (Aug 25, 2005)

JTG is proper job   
I propose a drink to celebrate!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

I think juttug is gonna get a big sloppy joe from me when i see him

I know he's ignoring this thread


----------



## JTG (Aug 26, 2005)

I've only just seen it ya freak.

Weirdoes.

Though Cakes is nice


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I've only just seen it ya freak.
> 
> Weirdoes.
> 
> Though Cakes is nice



freak! freak!   

Actually while I have you in my clutches, there is a matter of some urgency I wish to discuss with you via PM...erm..now would be could >>>>>>>>>


----------



## JTG (Aug 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> freak! freak!
> 
> Actually while I have you in my clutches, there is a matter of some urgency I wish to discuss with you via PM...erm..now would be could >>>>>>>>>



Well go on then


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

I av!


----------

